# aggiornamento



## Maestrale1 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Salve ragazzi, per chi si ricorda di me , sono giunto in Brasile a Porto Alegre. Mi fermerò qui un paio di mesi , sistemo la barca e attendo gennaio febbraio. Poi partirò verso sud e imbarcato pilota , ci appresteremo a doppiare Capo Horn . Un saluto


----------



## ipazia (28 Ottobre 2019)

Wow!!!

Che bel viaggio!!! 

Bravo   

E un saluto a te...

Se hai desiderio, racconta qualcosa...immagino tu stia vedendo e sperimentando cose che nella quotidianità si dimenticano.


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2019)

ti fermi a salutare i pinguini?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Ottobre 2019)

Mesi fermo?


----------



## Maestrale1 (4 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mesi fermo?


si Brunetta, devo fare manutenzione e attendere un periodo migliore per doppiare Capo Horn. Qui a Porto Alegre si sta divinamente , tranquilla che non mi annoio.......   sono le 5 e vado a dormire adesso.....ciao


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> si Brunetta, devo fare manutenzione e attendere un periodo migliore per doppiare Capo Horn. Qui a Porto Alegre si sta divinamente , tranquilla che non mi annoio.......   sono le 5 e vado a dormire adesso.....ciao


Non dubito che si stia benissimo fermi lì.
Ma mesi è una vacanza un po’ lunga.


----------



## andrea53 (9 Novembre 2019)

Amazon.it: Capitani dell'ultima vela - Gran Lasco - micheli - Libri
					

Compra Capitani dell'ultima vela - Gran Lasco. SPEDIZIONE GRATUITA su ordini idonei



					www.amazon.it


----------



## alberto15 (15 Novembre 2019)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> .......sono giunto in Brasile a Porto Alegre. Poi partirò verso sud ........ .


Rotolerai vuoi dire......... Rio Bahia Lima Holguin Buenos Aires Napoli. Non ho resistito scusate


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Rotolerai vuoi dire......... Rio Bahia Lima Holguin Buenos Aires Napoli. Non ho resistito scusate


Negrita! 
Questi li conosco. Commerciali!


----------

